# Timing belt replacement on 03



## jack03frontier (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey guy's if you could help me answer this question for me. I've read one place that the timing belt on my 03 frontier xe 4x4 3.3l non s/c needs to be replaced at 60,000 miles and also read somewhere else that it needs to be replaced at 105,000 miles. SO my question is when should it be replaced? I've got 57,??? so far on mine. Do I need to worry or do I have a few years to go till it needs to be replaced? thanks again....

-Jack


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Just do it according to the service interval in the owner's manual and you should be fine. The belt is probably under $50, so if you are worried, just go ahead and do it.


----------



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is a timming belt replacement kit. 

CourtesyParts

I would recommend changing the belts and the tensioner as well as the timing belt too. It´s going to be a big DIY job. You have to pull the radiator (and if you haven´t you should do a coolant flush in the processes). Water pump I beleive needs to be pulled and so you may as well throw in a 10$ new thermostat too if it hasn´t been done either. 

DIY and save $ but expect it to take a good part of the day.

You may need to check your maint. manual I beleive that you need to do the belt @ 100000 miles

Cheers


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Per the manufacturer, recommended interval for the timing belt is 105,000 miles on all VG33E or VG33ER engines.


----------

